# Cores and interchangeability (3x3x3)



## windhero (May 16, 2013)

Hello!

I was reading on the MoYu HuanYing and the Funs puzzle and came upon some talking about how the funs puzzle for one is better with a different core, a dayan core to be exact. I kind of expected this as the puzzles did come out of nowhere and seem to be a bit on the "cheap and blocky" side. I was hoping to find out if it's possible to replace them with a Cube4You core and spring set.

Has anyone tried swapping cores? What core is generally considered to be the best? Do you have to swap the springs and screws too?

I've heard a lot of good about the Cube4You core and about how durable it is. I swapped a C4U core in my dayan guhong v2 and it works perfectly. However I don't know how necessary it actually is.

The purpose of this thread is to gather data on what cores are the best and where they can be used.

I for one can say that the Cube4You core set as a whole works perfectly with Dayan puzzles.

UPDATES:

C4U core, Dayan core and Alpha 1 core are the exact same size. C4U core might the be most durable of the 3.
C4U core sets do not have washers, C4U has replaced washers with a spring that is fat on one end.

Cores:

Cube4You Core works with:
Dayan Puzzles
Funs Puzzle

Dayan Core works with:
Funs Puzzle 
C4U puzzles

Springs and washers
Dayan Springs dont work well with Funs puzzle, they are too tense in my opinion.
Dayan washers do not fit the Funs puzzle.
Funs puzzle washers are very thing and small. Funs puzzle springs are very long and loose.

Screws:
Funs puzzle screws are longer than C4U and Dayan springs. Funs puzzle screws only with the funs puzzle.



Cube4You Core








Dayan Core







MoYu HuanYing Core







Cube4You Core test







Pictures are from fasttech.com and hknowstore.com


----------



## Taransh (May 17, 2013)

I was wondering the same too. I just wanted too ask you that whether the C4U core comes with washers too or only springs or screws because in all the photos i have seen they show no washers.


----------



## yockee (May 17, 2013)

The C4U core, Dayan Core and Alpha 1 core are all the EXACT same size. It's ok to use any of these cores with puzzles that use cores of the same size, however, it's usually a good idea to use the screw and spring of the cube that they came with. In other words, you do NOT want to use C4U springs in a Dayan cube, etc. Those springs have a fat end and usually it doesn't work well with other hardware, etc. I would suggest trying the C4U core with the Funs screws and springs. I personally don't see what would be wrong with the Funs core, unless it's just cheap. Where have you heard this?


----------



## windhero (May 18, 2013)

C4U core sets do not have washers, the spring is fat on the end where the washer should be. I believe they tried to find a cheaper way to make a washer by selling different springs.

I cant quote anyone on this. Its just an impression in my head after looking around. I'm the safe deal kind of guy; I like to refine the product until its perfect so that I can only blame myself for slow times 

I'm gonna have 2 Funs puzzles with different cores, but it might take me a while to test whether the core bends and such. If the feel is different I'll report here.


----------



## stensgaard (May 18, 2013)

Didn't someone once make metal/aluminum cores?
Would love one for the ShuangRen since its so damn light!!


----------



## mati1242 (May 18, 2013)

*Odp: Cores and interchangeability (3x3x3)*



stensgaard said:


> Didn't someone once make metal/aluminum cores?
> Would love one for the ShuangRen since its so damn light!!



Yeah. It was Atomic Cube company, but it's not prospering for a longer time I believe. 
I think that this type of core would be nice addon to your cube. 
I would love to have one 

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I8160 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## YddEd (May 18, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> Yeah. It was Atomic Cube company, but it's not prospering for a longer time I believe.
> I think that this type of core would be nice addon to your cube.
> I would love to have one
> 
> Wysyłane z mojego GT-I8160 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


Doesn't it cost ALOT though?


----------



## windhero (May 18, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Doesn't it cost ALOT though?



I'd be happy to pay even 10 dollars for a single core if its a core that NEVER breaks or twists, a core that I can easily switch for whatever cube is my main at the time. An aluminium core can easily last for years and years since normal plastic ones dont get bad in atleast a year of hard use either.


----------



## mati1242 (May 18, 2013)

*Odp: Cores and interchangeability (3x3x3)*

I don't know, but maybe the price was the main disadvantage of this core... 
I don't have clue, but surely it was not cheap. 

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I8160 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## YddEd (May 18, 2013)

windhero said:


> I'd be happy to pay even 10 dollars for a single core if its a core that NEVER breaks or twists, a core that I can easily switch for whatever cube is my main at the time. An aluminium core can easily last for years and years since normal plastic ones dont get bad in atleast a year of hard use either.


iirc a aluminium core was $99 or something. (Nothing else apart from the core)


----------



## windhero (May 18, 2013)

YddEd said:


> iirc a aluminium core was $99 or something. (Nothing else apart from the core)


Well then its a completely different story. No wonder the business didnt work out.


----------



## YddEd (May 18, 2013)

windhero said:


> Well then its a completely different story. No wonder the business didnt work out.


Better just buy 10 C4U cores.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 18, 2013)

Aluminum cores don't add anything, in fact, your screws may well "walk" right out of them as you turn your cube, since the screws don't have the grip like they do in the plastic.


----------



## windhero (May 18, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Aluminum cores don't add anything, in fact, your screws may well "walk" right out of them as you turn your cube, since the screws don't have the grip like they do in the plastic.



That might be true, however I believe you dont have any actual data on this subject?

Nevertheless, if the aluminium cores cost anything above the price of a high quality cube I dont see them worth the price.


----------



## YddEd (May 18, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Aluminum cores don't add anything, in fact, your screws may well "walk" right out of them as you turn your cube, since the screws don't have the grip like they do in the plastic.


They do have threads though. Does that count?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 18, 2013)

The data is plain: metal in metal is not going to have the same grip as metal in plastic.

Take a nut and a bolt. Same principle.

On moving objects that dang nut always comes loose right, same thing applies in the cube where the core is basically the nut.

The thing that an aluminum core would need is like a lock nut: http://www.mcmahons.ie/media/catalog/category/gln10.jpg, that thing prevents the connection from coming loose.

That is basically what we have with the plastic cores we use. 

Put that thing in an aluminum core, and you wouldn't have the basic aluminum core anymore, just the pretty looks are left as the insides would be the same as the regular cores. The only thing gained would be weight.


----------



## YddEd (May 18, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> The data is plain: metal in metal is not going to have the same grip as metal in plastic.
> 
> Take a nut and a bolt. Same principle.
> 
> ...


That's a pretty good explanation


----------



## guythatlikesOH (May 18, 2013)

I usually put C4U cores in my main 3x3's. I personally think they make the cubes turn smoother.


----------



## windhero (May 19, 2013)

I will be changing a C4U core in my funs puzzle when they arrive as well as dayan springs. Ill post the results when done.


----------



## Endgame (May 19, 2013)

stensgaard said:


> Didn't someone once make metal/aluminum cores?
> Would love one for the ShuangRen since its so damn light!!



they stopped the production because everybody figured the concept was stupid


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 19, 2013)

Endgame said:


> they stopped the production because everybody figured the concept was stupid



And also because $99 for a core was even stupider.


----------



## yockee (May 19, 2013)

stensgaard said:


> Didn't someone once make metal/aluminum cores?
> Would love one for the ShuangRen since its so damn light!!



Donovan from Lubix was planning on making them to assure straight screws every time, but it was about a year ago that he told me this, and I still haven't seen them. He was talking about trying to find a way to make them so that you could just put lube into a hole in the core and it would dispense evenly throughout the arms, etc, but said the cores would probably cost us about $30.


----------



## CarlBrannen (May 19, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried nylon screws with an aluminum core? That should stop the problem with unscrewing, but are nylon screws strong enough? My guess is that they are.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 19, 2013)

If they are of the same strength as ... say.. shapeways material, I'd say they are.

I think the screws themselves are not an issue.. once in. But the heads, are they strong enough to withstand the turning of the screwdriver multiple times?


----------



## windhero (May 19, 2013)

I'd definitely rather go for a plastic core and metal screws if I had the option. The screws take most of the work and pressure during the solves, the core just sits there basically.

Even if it was possible to go for a metal core and screws of some other material that grips better to metal I'd go with plastic core/metal screws.


----------

